# Bandsaw blade-CLOSED-update 11/27



## MesquiteMan (Oct 25, 2006)

12/11...Ok, most everyone's blades have been shipped.  I still have 2 orders to pack and they will go out tomorrow.  One order is still awaiting a blade that we were shorted and that person is aware of the problem.  All in all, it was fine.  I don't think I will do this one again since it is really a pain with all the variables.  Also, the vendor was a little overwhelmed by the size of our order to say the least.  It took them over a month to get all the blades to me.  Anyway, thaks everyone for participating!

12/6...I have received 97 blades and have gone through and sorted them all out.  What a real pain in the butt!  They messed up 3 of the orders but everything else checked off just fine.  I will be contacting the folks with messed up orders privately.  I am working on packing all the orders and getting them shipped out.  I shipped 6 or so yesterday.  I should have everything shipped out in the next few days.

11/27...I received another box of blades last Friday and have them all sorted.  I have about 4 orders complete and ready to ship.  They should go out in the next day or so.  I also spoke with Suffolk today to see what I could expect for the rest of them.  They informed me that the balance of the order was packed and would ship out today.  They were apologetic for taking so long but did say this was one of the largest single ordrs of so many different blades they had ever done.  I will update you again as information becomes available.  Thank you for you patience

11/20...I unpacked the first box and there were maybe 15 blades in it out of 97 ordered.  I figured that the rest would be trickling in based on my conversations with Suffolk.  As of today, no more boxes have shown up.  I had planned to give them until today before I call again.  I will be calling tomorrow and will let you know the status as I know more.

11/15 update...I received the first box of blades late yesterday as I was leaving for a business dinnner.  I will sort out what I have received so far and ship any complete orders.

11/10--Quick update...I spoke with Suffolk today and they are working on the blade order.  They said this was a large singe order and will take some time.  Heck, we ordered over 750 feet of blades!  Anyway, they hoped to ship some, if not all, of the blades this next week.  I will update you guys again as soon as I know more.

Update 10/31  The order for the blades was placed Tuesday evening without any problems.  Man was there *A BUNCH OF BLADES*!  We ended up with 97 blades total.  The gross savings to the group was $506.81.  I will update again as information becomes available.

Update 10/29  The response was a lot more than I anticipated!  As a result, the payment deadline has been extended.  What I am doing is getting actual shipping costs for your order rather than just charging the $8.10 flat rate box.  Blades are light and shipping, in most cases, is coming out around $5.50 instead.  No need to give the USPS more money then they deserve!  I will be contacted each of you as soon as I get the shipping cost for your order.  Once everyone has been contacted I will post a new message with the payment deadline.  Thanks!

Update 10/27  Wow!  We have 70 blades already!  I thought we might have a hard time getting the 30 required!  Anyway, I have sent everyone an e-mail who has placed an order as of midnight central time Friday night.  If you did not get an e-mail, please let me know.  I will be sending everyone a message  tomorrow with your total, including shipping and paypal.  Please paypal me ASAP as soon as you get your total so I can get the order placed.

Update 10/27 we are currently at 50 blades so the minimum has been met to get the best discount!  In light of that fact, the group buy will close as planned on Saturday at noon, central time!  

I spoke to the nice people at Timberwolf today and they said mix and match on sizes, lengths, and series is no problem so the Group Buy is a go.  Here are the terms:

We get a 30% discount with 30 or more blades!!  This is for the Timberwolf AS and PC series blades only.  The maximum discount on 1/8" blades is 25% but they do count towards the 30 so please keep that in mind if you really need a small blade. We also get free shipping on orders over $75 which we will easily meet.

I will keep this open to at least Saturday noon, central time(10/28) or until we have at least 30 blades.  Based on the interest shown in the original thread, we should already be there.  I *really really prefer Paypal* but if you just absolutely do not use Paypal, contact me and we will see what we can do.  Payment must be received by me no later than Saturday at noon central time unless I extend it to meet the 30 blade mark.  

I checked and it looks like I can get 5 0r 6 105" blades in a flat rate USPS box so shipping should be $8.05 plus insurance but I do reserve the right to adjust the shipping up or down at the time I actually package the blanks to ship to you.  If they will not fit in the flat rate box, you agree to submit any additional postage to me as necessary before your blades will be shipped.  Once the order is placed there will be absolutely no refunds!

I don't think this has ever been done before and it is something that has a lot of variables in size, series, and length.  Hopefully things will go off without a hitch.  If you have suggestions to make things easier, please let me know!  I plan to build a database with the order information so we will have it for future GBs if this one works out.

Anyway, here are the directions I have come up with to try to make this easier.  You are going to have to go to their website to get the information and pricing that I will need.  Here is what to do:

Go to this page http://www.ebandsawblades.com/custom.aspx?id=2 to learn more about the different series of blades they offer.  They are described towards the bottom of the page.  

Once you know more about the different series of blades, go to this page http://www.ebandsawblades.com/category.aspx?categoryid=1&openid=1 to choose your width.  Choose your series and width from the navigation pane at the left.  It looks like this:

*Image Insert:*






Now find the length you need from the chart that comes up.  BE SURE TO READ THE PARAGRAPH AT THE TOP OF THE PAGE ABOUT BANDSAW BLADE SELECTION!  

*Image Insert:*



   Click on the blade you want.  If you are choosing PC series blades, you will need to determine the number of TPI you want from the page that comes up. Make a note of the required information, including tpi, and come back here to *enter your order in a message on this thread only*.  *PLEASE DO NOT PM ME WITH YOUR ORDER!* Use the following format:

*Quantity-series-width-length-tpi-listed price*

Example using the information below:






If I want 1 104" PC 1/2" 6 tpi I would enter it like this:

1-PC-1/2-104-6-$19.02

I will then enter the information into my database and calculate your total with shipping, insurance, and Paypal fees and send you the total via e-mail.  Remember, we get 30% off the listed price and the shipping from them to me is free with a minimum $75 order!  In other words, on the example above, my total for that blade is $13.97 plus shipping! 

Whew!  I hope I got everything!  If not, please let me know any questions.  Man did I choose a potentially hard one for my first GB!


----------



## jthompson1995 (Oct 25, 2006)

Curtis, thanks for doing this.  You didn't put in a category for teeth per inch so I added it at the end, I hope that doesn't screw things up.  Here goes:

2-AS-1/2-93 1/2-2-$18.34
2-PC-3/8-93 1/2-6-$16.69

Let me know if you need anything else.

Edited to new format w/ tpi


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks, Jason.  I missed that!  I will update my format right now.


----------



## 00lightning (Oct 25, 2006)

Curtis, Are we ordering by replying in this post?  If so, I need:

3-AS-1/2-104-3-$19.96


----------



## tipusnr (Oct 25, 2006)

2-PC-1/2-72-6-$14.37 
1-PC-1/4-72-10-$13.26


----------



## gerryr (Oct 25, 2006)

2-PC-1/2-59 1/2-6-$12.95
1-PC-1/4-59 1/2-8-$11.94


----------



## 00lightning (Oct 25, 2006)

Curtis, here's a second order.

3-AS-1/2-121-3-$21.30


----------



## smoky10 (Oct 25, 2006)

Curtis I will take:
 1-PC-3/8-82-6-$15.28
 1-PC-1/2-82-3-$15.98


----------



## joeatact (Oct 25, 2006)

Curtis I will take:

2-PC-1/2-80-6-$15.98


----------



## DocStram (Oct 26, 2006)

Dang, they don't have the 3/4" in 105" length!


----------



## jthompson1995 (Oct 26, 2006)

Doc, they will custom make any length blade you need, you just pay the price for the next higher 6" increment.  I needed 93 1/2" blades but I pay the 96" blade price.


----------



## Orgtech (Oct 26, 2006)

I will take

1 AS-1/2-105-3-$19.96
1 PS-3/8-105-6-$18.11

Thanks


----------



## mewell (Oct 26, 2006)

Curtis - Will they (and you!) do tires as part of this? My are as old as sin and I noticed the importance of having good tires in the "IMPORTANT DID YOU KNOW" section...

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Monty (Oct 26, 2006)

2-PC-1/4-105-14 $17.20ea
1-PC-1/2-105-3   19.96


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 26, 2006)

Mark,

They will not give a discount on the tires but I would be happy to add them to my order to make it a one stop shop.  Just let me know the details.


----------



## Dusty (Oct 26, 2006)

Curtis I would like
 2- PC-1/4-72-4 $13.26
 1-PC-1/4- 72-6  $13.26
 Dusty


----------



## Mudder (Oct 26, 2006)

1-PC-1/2-105-10  $19.02
1-PC-3/8-105-10  $18.11
2-AS-3/8-105-3   $19.53 ea


----------



## dfurlano (Oct 26, 2006)

1-PC-1/2-70.5-8 $14.47
1-PC-1/2-70.5-24 $14.47
1-PC-3/16-70.5-18 $13.20
1-PC-3/16-70.5-10 $13.20
1-PC-1/8-70.5-14 $14.33


----------



## Tea Clipper (Oct 26, 2006)

Curtis, I would like:

2-PC-3/8-59 1/2-6-$12.45
2-PC-1/2-59 1/2-6-$12.95

Thanks!


----------



## 00lightning (Oct 26, 2006)

2-PC-1/8-80-14-$15.74
1-PC-1/4-80-10-$14.57
1-PC-1/2-80-4-$15.98


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 26, 2006)

kab8609,

We appreciate the information but since your profile shows GrayInd.com as your homepage, your message is nothing but spam!  Besides, I went to your site and could not easily find anything to do with bandsaw blades in the sizes we would need.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 26, 2006)

Kab8609,

I am sorry, I did not see the link directly to the flex back blades.  I still think you would be better off posting a message in the business classified section promoting your business if you are so inclined.  I have nothing personally at stake with this group buy so if anyone wants to buy from you, that is their business.  I just don't really think it is appropriate for your first post ever to this site to be spam on a group purchase!


----------



## wudwrkr (Oct 26, 2006)

Curtis,
You beat me to it.  

Kab8609
Its really not appropriate to try to but in on any type of financial transactions.  Your post was uncalled for.


----------



## jeff (Oct 26, 2006)

Sorry folks. Spam gone, spammer gone.


----------



## Mudder (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />Sorry folks. Spam gone, spammer gone.



You can't be everywhere every second.

You took care of it quickly chief, Thank you.


----------



## broitblat (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks, Curtis!

I would like 

1-PC-1/4-59.5-18-11.94
1-PC-1/2-59.5-8-12.95
1-PC-1/2-59.5-24-12.95


----------



## tetrault (Oct 26, 2006)

Curtis, thanks for the GPurchase.

I could use:
2-PC-1/2-67-6-14.47

Thanks, 
Mark


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Oct 27, 2006)

Curtis, if you will ship to Canada can you tell me what the shipping would be for 4-105" blades. I assume they will fit in the USPS $8.05 box but I know the postage will be more than that. Thanks

edit: If it's OK put me down for the following:
2-PC-3/16-105-10 $17.24 ea
1-PC-3/8-105-6 $18.11
1-AS-1/2-105-3 $19.96

Thanks for doing this Curtis


----------



## mewell (Oct 27, 2006)

1-PC-3/8-105-14 $18.11
1-PC-3/8-105-6  $18.11  &lt;==== Added 10/27/06
<s>1-PC-3/4-105-4  $23.18</s>   &lt;==== Deleted 10/27/06


Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Dario (Oct 27, 2006)

I am out...just checked and I still have 3 new blades.  Maybe next time.

Thanks for the GB though Curtis!


----------



## gerryr (Oct 27, 2006)

I owe for three blades.  Do I just add up the cost of the blades and add $8.05 for shipping?


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 27, 2006)

Gerryr,

No, as soon as I get a chance I will send everyone an e-mail with their total.  I hope to do that this evening.


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 27, 2006)

1-PC- 1/2x124-6 = 21.30
1-PC- 1/2x124-10 = 21.30
1-PC- 3/4x124-4 = 26.16
1-AS- 3/4x124-3 = 27.65

Thank you Curtis for putting this together. []


----------



## alparent (Oct 27, 2006)

HELP!!!
I know I want to buy some blades, but I don't know what to get?
I need 59 1/2" so I know that it going to be from the PC series.  But I don't know about TPI ?
I only have the blades that came with the thing and never bought blades before!

Please help!


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 27, 2006)

Alain - I also know nothing about bandsaw blades, but when I spoke to the folks at Suffolk they recommended a 3/8", 6 TPI base on my desire to cut pen blanks from mostly 1" or 2" thick boards.  I do virtually no cutting of logs or large pieces.  If you use your bandsaw like I use mine, you can probably use the same blade.


----------



## jeff (Oct 27, 2006)

Curtis - thanks for doing this!

1-AS-3/4-105-3-$24.47
1-PC-1/2-105-8-$19.02


----------



## alparent (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info Lou!

PS. 

If the Bluesman in your nome stand for the kind of music you like or play? Then you will have to hand it over to me ... because no one is into Bleus more then I am ! Except mabe for my 3 year old boy! Man, you should see is little head bopping ... it's a thing of beauty )


----------



## alparent (Oct 27, 2006)

OK, here is my order

1-PC-3/8-59 1/2-6-$12.45
1-PC-1/4-59 1/2-10-$11.94
1-PC-3/16-59 1/2-18-$11.86 (If the 3/16 are included in the group buy?)

I'm in Canada but I have a friend thats going to Florida for 4 weeks in december. I know you will be receiving the blades sooner then that but would it be OK if you old on to mine and only shipped them to him in december? If so, I can PM you with more info. If not, how much to ship to Canada?

Thanks!


----------



## dbriski (Oct 27, 2006)

I would like the following please:

1-PC- 3/16 x 105 - 14 = 17.24
1-AS- 3/8  x 105 -  3 = 19.53
1-PC- 1/2  x 105 -  4 = 19.02
1-AS- 3/4  x 105 -  3 = 24.47

Thanks,
David


----------



## ken69912001 (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for the buy Curtis.
I will take.


1-PC-1/2-72-6-14.47
1-PC-1/4-72-10-13.26


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 27, 2006)

Curtis thanks for doing this I would like
2-PC-3/8-80-6 $15.28


----------



## jodoidg (Oct 28, 2006)

Curtis, Thank you I would like the following:
1-PC-1/4 X 105-6 $17.20
1-PC-1/2 X 105-6 $19.02
1-PC-1/2 X 105-10 $19.02
2-AS-3/4 X 105-3 $24.47


----------



## billp (Oct 28, 2006)

2-AS-3/4-105-3-$24.47 (each)
1-AS-1/2-105-3-$19.96

Thanks for putting all this effort into this![8D]
Paypal is OK.

~bill, transplant from Woodnet, who just bent his new AS-s 3/4 free-hand cutting a 4 inch diam blank off a 4 foot log. (can you say, "stoo-pid"?)[xx(]


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi Curtis. I did not receive an email from you so as you instructed here is my order again:

2-PC-3/16-105-10 $17.24 ea
1-PC-3/8-105-6 $18.11
1-AS-1/2-105-3 $19.96

Thanks again for doing this Curtis


----------



## RPM (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm in for

2-AS-1/2-105-3 $19.96
1-PC-3/8-105-14 $18.11
1-PC-1/4-105-14 $17.20
1-PC-1/8-105-14 $18.55

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## clewless (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks Curtis,

I'd like

2-PC-1/2-80-4-$15.98 ea.

edit in---damn I wish I could read[B)]...I missed NOON..thought midnight....

Curtis just dump me if paperwork is completed.[:I]


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 28, 2006)

Clewless,

Gotcha covered bro!


----------



## bud duffy (Oct 29, 2006)

Curtis i just got back in town is it to late to get in if not i would like to get

   1 PC 1/2 105 6   $19.02
   1 PC 1/2 105 10  $19.02

             Thanks     Bud


----------



## tipusnr (Oct 29, 2006)

Was the payment deadline extended?  I haven't received an e-mail with the final amount yet.  Hope I was missed.  And, oh yes, thanks for all the hard work to put this together.


----------



## dfurlano (Oct 29, 2006)

Curtis,

I sent a response to your email but just in case you do not get it again my zip is 19311.

Thanks.


----------



## alparent (Oct 29, 2006)

Just read the update. Thanks alot Curtis for going through all that trouble to save us $$ on shipping!


----------



## clewless (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Curtis, just thought of the blades and was wondering about an update.


----------



## smoky10 (Dec 8, 2006)

I received two bandsaw blades today, but I'm not going out to the shop right now to see if they will fit , its 13 degrees out there. Curtis thank you for doing this group buy. I know it took a lot of time and effort to get it done. Oh, and thanks for the blank, its great.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 8, 2006)

Curtis, recived my blades today all is well and thanks for the extras.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 8, 2006)

Received mine today also Thanks for the blades and the surprise you enclosed in the shipment,
 Chuck in Independence Kentucky


----------



## ken69912001 (Dec 10, 2006)

Got mine. Great job on the buy. Thanks Curtis.


----------



## tipusnr (Dec 12, 2006)

I want to say thanks again! Got my blades the other day in the mail and probably would have chugged along without them if it wasn't that you made this so easy for me to participate in.  

Happy holidays![]


----------



## Tea Clipper (Dec 15, 2006)

Got my blades in today, thank you Curtis!


----------



## mewell (Dec 15, 2006)

Got my blades today too... Thanks for all your hard work on this, Curtis!

Mark


----------



## RPM (Dec 16, 2006)

Received my blades yesterday.  All I can say is that you are a brave man for doing this.  Thanks
Richard


----------



## joeatact (Dec 16, 2006)

Curtis

Do you remember seeing a order for me? Joe Agrella


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks again Curtis, this had to be a real PITA []
Glad you did it ! Mine arrived today as well.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 16, 2006)

I wish I had gotten here in time.  Oh well, maybe next time.  
Rob


----------



## billp (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks Curtis!
Got mine from the PO today, just in time.

I can appreciate that this was a lot of work for you,

so thanks again,[]

~bill.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Dec 19, 2006)

Curtis, got my blades in the mail today. Thanks again for all the work you put into this buy.
I like the surprise too!


----------



## joeatact (Dec 20, 2006)

Got My blades today. They came to the post office box the other day but I picked them up today

Thanks


----------



## jodoidg (Dec 20, 2006)

Thank you Curtis, got mine yesterday


----------



## alparent (Dec 21, 2006)

Got my box yesterday.
You must be one of the clumsiest guy I know!
While packing my blades, you managed to drop a couple of blanks in the box![]
Thanks for the surprise![]


----------



## jthompson1995 (Dec 21, 2006)

Got mine, too.  Thanks for doing this.


----------



## dbriski (Dec 21, 2006)

Got mine Tuesday, Thanks Curtis


----------



## 00lightning (Jan 15, 2007)

Curtis, sent you a second PM concerning the missing blade.  Can you provide a status of the shipment?  Thanks.


----------

